# Lohnt sich der Kauf einer GTX 980ti überhaupt noch?



## Liber8 (3. Januar 2016)

*Lohnt sich der Kauf einer GTX 980ti überhaupt noch?*

Aufgrund der Probleme bei Nvidia-Karten mit dem kommenden DX12 laut diesem Bericht 

Async Shaders: Fehlende DirectX-12-Funktion auf Nvidia-Grafikkarten "ein vollkommenes Desaster" | heise online

bin ich völlig verunsichert.
Wie wichtig ist diese Funktion? Wieviel Zeit bleibt noch, bis sie angewand wird? Wie sieht das kommende Spiele-Jahr diesbezüglich aus?
Bin da unversiert, was die Technik und Marktsteuerung angeht.

Sollte ich mir diese Karte noch zulegen, oder abwarten?


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2016)

Kommt drauf an, ob deine aktuelle Karte noch was taugt - ich selbst habe ne 780 in meinem Rechner, werde aber keine der 8er / 9er Generation holen, sondern abwarten, was die nächste Generation dann so bringen wird.

Wenn du mit deiner aktuellen Karte noch leben kannst, würde ich noch abwarten.


----------



## svd (3. Januar 2016)

Ach, bis DX12 irgendwie relevant wird, kann's noch etwas dauern. Aber es stimmt, dass die aktuellen AMD Karten derzeit einfach schneller sind, falls DX12 verwendet wird.
Das wird sich bei Nvidia wohl erst mit Pascal ändern.

Aber, so oder so, eine GTX 980Ti lohnt sich nur in den wenigsten Fällen. Falls du zB nur einen einzelnen FullHD Bildschirm mit 60Hz hast, meiner Meinung nach, gar nicht.
Da reicht eigentlich auch eine GTX970 oder R9 390.

Falls du einen 120+Hz, 1440+p, einen 21:9 oder gar drei Bildschirme hast, sieht das freilich anders aus. 

Aber falls du die Power momentan nicht brauchst, gib, ein Jahr vor den neuen Generationen, nicht unnötig viel Geld (350+€) für eine Grafikkarte aus.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2016)

Also, eine GTX 980 Ti hat sich meiner Meinung nach noch nie "gelohnt". Die ist zwar 40% schneller als eine GTX 970,  aber die kostet dabei dann das doppelte. Das ist einfach viel zu viel, da würde ich eher mit weniger FPS leben und dann halt früher ne neue kaufen von dem gesparten Geld + dem Geld für die "alte" Karte, denn diese dann neue Karte wird wiederum sicher schon stärker als die GTX 980 Ti ist.

ne GTX 980 Ti "braucht" man an sich nur, wenn man 4k nutzen will oder wenn man WQHD hat und nicht akzeptieren will, mit "nur" einer GTX 970 / AMD R9 390 bei einigen Spielen keine maximalen Details zu schaffen. Was hast du denn derzeit für eine Karte und CPU?


Zu der eigentlichen Problematik mit DX12: naja, da muss man halt abwarten, was sich draus ergibt. Vlt. kann man ja in den betreffenden Games auch einfach im DX10/11-Modus spielen, und dann ist das Hauptproblem gegessen. Dann ist noch die Frage, wie weit es "einbricht" - manchmal wird auch übertrieben, und dann haste eine normalerweise gleichstarke AMD-Karte, die mit dem neuen Feature zB 60 FPS schafft, und die Nvidia schafft halt "nur" 50, und es wird direkt von "einbrechen" geschrieben, was ja dann echt übertrieben wäre. Vlt. werden die Spielehersteller das Feature auch einfach weglassen, um nicht zu riskieren, dass ihr Game auf vielen nvidia-Karten unspielbar wird FALLS es doch richtige krasse Leistungseinbrüche sind.


----------



## Liber8 (3. Januar 2016)

Derzeit ist es eine Sapphire HD 7870 mit 2 GB, und eine i5-3570K Ivy Bridge Sockel 1155. Gedankenspiel wäre die 980ti mit einem Dell P2715Q 27" 4K IPS Monitor - also die zwei neuen Komponenten zum Umstieg auf 4K.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2016)

Liber8 schrieb:


> Derzeit ist es eine Sapphire HD 7870 mit 2 GB, und eine i5-3570K Ivy Bridge Sockel 1155. Gedankenspiel wäre die 980ti mit einem Dell P2715Q 27" 4K IPS Monitor - also die zwei neuen Komponenten zum Umstieg auf 4K.


  also, 4k für Gaming wird über Jahre purer Luxus sein, weil die Hersteller ihre Grafik über lange Zeit noch auf FullHD abstimmen. D.h. die stellen die Games so her, dass die mit ner ordentlichen Karte auf "Ultra" in FullHD laufen können, und somit wirst du bei 4K immer VIEL viel viel mehr Grafikpower brauchen als eine "gute Oberklassekarte" bietet, wenn du höhere Details spielen willst. Wenn du das wirklich unbedingt willst, "musst" du halt ne 980 Ti nehmen, aber auch die kackt bei einigen Games  in 4kab, wenn du mehr als mittlere Details einstellst. 4k ist halt an sich noch Zukunftsmusik. Mit WQHD wiederum reicht ne GTX 970 oder R9 390 sehr gut aus. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eine GTX 970 nehmen und das Thema 4k komplett erst Mal ins Reich der Zukunftsvisionen verschieben, außer du hast echt verdammt viel Geld für Dein Hobby über - da wäre aber dann wiederum verwunderlich, dass du bis heute nur eine 7870 nutzt, wenn du an sich so "anspruchsvoll" bist ^^  

Und überhaupt: was ist mit ner AMD Fury X? Wenn du eh schon so viel Geld hast, dann wäre es an sich nicht so wichtig, dass die für ihren Preis nicht ganz so dolle ist, aber das DX12-Problem wäre dann gegessen.


----------



## Liber8 (3. Januar 2016)

Die Alternative mit der AMD Karte fällt aus, wegen dem Stromverbrauch, da ich geizig bin, weshalb ich immer noch die 7870 habe btw.. abgesehen davon haben alle 4K Monitore anscheinend noch Kinderkrankheiten, also lasse ich es lieber vorerst, Danke


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

Liber8 schrieb:


> Die Alternative mit der AMD Karte fällt aus, wegen dem Stromverbrauch, da ich geizig bin, weshalb ich immer noch die 7870 habe btw.. abgesehen davon haben alle 4K Monitore anscheinend noch Kinderkrankheiten, also lasse ich es lieber vorerst, Danke


  okay okay, aber wenn du "geizig" bist, dann ist die Entscheidung für nen 4k Dell + 980 Ti echt sehr sehr sehr seltsam... ^^    zudem ist die Fury X wiederum gar nicht mal viel hungriger als die GTX 980 Ti: da sind es ca 260W vs 215W. Wenn du jeden Tag im Jahr 4h bei voller Last spielst, wären das pro Jahr grad mal 20€. Das kann an sich kein Argument sein für jemanden, der für Monitor + Karte mindestens 1200€ ausgibt ^^


----------



## Liber8 (4. Januar 2016)

1400 wären es btw gewesen. naja, gerade ein monitor ist eine langfristige anschaffung - da lohnt sich eine ausgabe imho. leider gibt es bei dem modell probleme mit dem standby modus. also wären beide bauteile mit einem fehler behaftet - ungutes gefühl. im moment läuft nur just cause 3 bei mir nicht. fallout 4, witcher 3 und rocket league bereiten dagegen keine probleme, und das kommende xcom 2 wird auch noch mit diesem rechner, btw ein pcgh pc aus 2012, laufen. vielleicht kommt nach der neuen graka generation eine neue edition raus, die ich dann kaufe, zusammen mit nem neuen monitor ohne kinderkrankheiten. und vielleicht ist das garnicht mehr soo lange hin.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

Liber8 schrieb:


> 1400 wären es btw gewesen. naja, gerade ein monitor ist eine langfristige anschaffung - da lohnt sich eine ausgabe imho. leider gibt es bei dem modell probleme mit dem standby modus. also wären beide bauteile mit einem fehler behaftet - ungutes gefühl. im moment läuft nur just cause 3 bei mir nicht. fallout 4, witcher 3 und rocket league bereiten dagegen keine probleme, und das kommende xcom 2 wird auch noch mit diesem rechner, btw ein pcgh pc aus 2012, laufen. vielleicht kommt nach der neuen graka generation eine neue edition raus, die ich dann kaufe, zusammen mit nem neuen monitor ohne kinderkrankheiten. und vielleicht ist das garnicht mehr soo lange hin.


 also, eine 7870 war damals halt auch nur "Mittelklasse", da ist eine GTX 970 eine RIESENsteigerung. Schon die AMD R9 290 ist ca 70% schneller, die GTX 970 also nochmal etwas mehr. 

Und 4K halte ich es jetzt einfach für noch viel zu früh. Du gibst dann ein Höllengeld aus für eine Technik, die sich vielleicht in 3-4 Jahren frühestens mal etabliert - wenn überhaupt. Nen Monitor behält man lange, klar - aber wenn du jetzt nen guten WQHD holst und vielleicht schon in 3-4 Jahren 4k doch "etabliert" ist, kannst du Dir dann ja immer noch nen 4k holen. Mit dem Verkauf des WQHD und dem gesparten Geld bekommst du dann sicher einen 4k-Monitor, der mind. so gut wie der Dell ist, eben auch WEIL dann - wenn das Szenario eintreten sollte - 4k viel "normaler" und günstiger sein wird.

Wenn du also jetzt "nur" gute Oberklasse (also GTX 970 und nen guten WQHD-Monitor) holst, sparst du so viel Geld, dass du es in 3-4 Jahren auch locker "verkraften" könntest, erneut neu zu kaufen, falls denn 4k bis dahin eher zum "Standard" geworden ist.  Aber dass es schon in 3-4 Jahren so weit sein wird, sehe ich einfach nicht, denn die Konsolen bestimmen den Grundkern der Games, und die sind nun mal auf FullHD ausgelegt, so dass die 4k-PC-Version noch viele Jahre DEUTLICH mehr Power verlangt, da "musst" du dann also an sich alle 1-2 Jahre erneut eine High-End-Karte kaufen, wenn du die jeweils neuesten Games auf hohen Details spielen willst - da wird es eine GTX 980 Ti in 2 Jahren auch nicht mehr tun. Mit "nur" WQHD reicht es in 2 Jahren aber aus, dass du erneut "gute Mittelklasse" bis "Oberklasse", also ca 250-350€ ausgibst. 

Du musst halt mal überlegen: eine GTX 970 plus ein guter WQHD-Monitor, das kostet Dich ca 700€ und bildet als Verbund absolute "Oberklasse", damit laufen alle Games für eine Weile auf hohen Details. Da sparst du also 700€ zur GTX 980 Ti + 4k. In 2 Jahren holst du ne neue Karte für vlt 350€, die GTX 970 bringt dann noch 150€ - also hast du effektiv in der Summe 900€ ausgegeben, und vermutlich ist diese neue 350€-Karte schon schneller als die 980 Ti. Nach 4 Jahren verkaufst du dann den WQHD-Monitor für vielleicht 150€ und holst nen 4k, der so "gut" wie der Dell ist, aber nur noch 300€ kostet, weil 4k etabliert ist. Dann hast du in der Summe 1050€ investiert, 4k und ne Grafikkarte, die vermutlich stärker als die 980 Ti ist - und vlt ist selbst in 4 Jahren ja 4k noch nicht mal wirklich attraktiv. 


Aber so sehe ICH das halt - wenn es dir alles das Geld wert ist, ne noch höhere Auflösung schon jetzt zu haben, dann mach das ruhig. Aber ich denke, dass du am Ende glücklicher sein wirst bei Preis-Leistung, wenn du 2-3x "Oberklasse" kaufst als jetzt nur 1x "HighEnd", was in 2-3 Jahren dann auch nur noch auf Niveau der "Mittelklasse" ist   aber wenn du doch den Schritt machen willst, dann mach es ruhig - es wäre dann aber halt echt "Luxus" mit keinem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Liber8 (4. Januar 2016)

nene, ich warte noch auf die pascal karten diesen sommer. danke für den exkurs.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (4. Januar 2016)

Um hier gerade mal einzuhaken: Ist über die Pascal-Reihe schon etwas konkretes bekannt, bis auf die paar Details aus dem November? Ist absehbar, in welchem Preisrahmen sich diese bewegen werden?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Um hier gerade mal einzuhaken: Ist über die Pascal-Reihe schon etwas konkretes bekannt, bis auf die paar Details aus dem November? Ist absehbar, in welchem Preisrahmen sich diese bewegen werden?


 nö, keine Ahnung - irgendjemand hier hatte mal gepostet, dass die "viel schneller" sein sollen und meinte, dass damit auch gemeint sei, dass die Mittelklasse schneller als die jetzige sei. Ob das dann heißt, dass die neue Mittelklassekarte dann 30% schneller als die GTX 960 ist bei gleichem Preis oder ob die 30% schneller ist, aber fast so viel kostet wie die GTX 970, das steht noch in den Sternen...  bisher war es ja immer so, dass die neueren Karten in den ersten Wochen nach Release nicht wirklich günstiger "pro FPS" waren als die alten.  Erst als die alten Karten wiederum so selten verfügbar wurden, dass es nur noch teurere Restposten gab, waren die neuen dann definitiv die bessere Wahl. 

Is ja auch so ein Phänomen: die werden dann oft nicht günstig abverkauft, sondern steigen sogar im Preis, vlt weil manche Leute sich auf alte Tests berufen für ihre Kaufentscheidung oder unbedingt noch ein bestimmtes Modell wollen wegen SLI... 


Und so oder so: OB die viel schneller sind, ist auch so ne Frage. Es gab da einzelne Pressevorführungen oder ähnliches, da ging es aber um ganz spezielle Rechenwege für ganz explizite Dinge, die nichts mit der "Durchschnittsleistung" in Games zu tun  hatten, oder rein theoretische Überlegnug von wegen "WEIL der Chip mehr X und Y hat, müsste er auch mehr Leistung liefern", und es gab auch mal nen Bericht, wo erst bei genauerem Lesen herauskam, dass es weit hergeholt war: weil man bei den neuen Karten MEHR Karten in einem SLI-Verbund koppeln kann als bisher, kannst du bis zu zB 20fache Leistung erzielen im Vergleich zu einer alten EINZELkarte...  im Laden würde man so eine Aussage "Mogelpackung" nennen   


@Liber8: vlt zur Überbrückung ne GTX 970?


----------



## Liber8 (4. Januar 2016)

ja, in der tat! hab heute schon überlegt, und es kam diese auch bei raus, sollte ja gut klappen mit dem u2412m bei 1920x1200. so bin ich evtl auch die probleme bei just cause los, welches probleme bei amd karten hat..ansonsten dachte ich schon fast an die sapphire r9 390 x nitro.. welche von beiden soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

Liber8 schrieb:


> ja, in der tat! hab heute schon überlegt, und es kam diese auch bei raus, sollte ja gut klappen mit dem u2412m bei 1920x1200. so bin ich evtl auch die probleme bei just cause los, welches probleme bei amd karten hat..ansonsten dachte ich schon fast an die sapphire r9 390 x nitro.. welche von beiden soll ich nehmen?


  also, ne 390X würde ich ganz sein lassen, die ist nicht viel schneller als die 390 non-X, kostet aber deutlich mehr. Ich würde nur zwischen der GTX 970 oder R9 390 überlegen, da hast du bei der AMD halt mehr Strombedarf, dafür nen Tick mehr Leistung und 8GB RAM statt die 4GB der GTX 970, von denen nur 3,5GB auch voll nutzbar sind


----------



## Liber8 (5. Januar 2016)

da kommt wieder der geiz durch. schwere entscheidung....


----------



## svd (5. Januar 2016)

Naja, mach es einfach vom Monitor abhängig. Wenn du den nicht bald gegen ein WQHD oder vlt. 21:9 Gerät wechselst, nimm einfach eine 
Grafikkarte mit momentanem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Vlt eine günstige GTX970 unter 350€ (Die kleine Zotac zB). Die kannst du später noch gut wieder verkaufen.

Wie gesagt, bis zur nächsten Generation ist es nicht mehr so weit, die jetzige ist technische sowieso nicht in der Lage, deine zukünftig anvisierte Auflösung zu befeuern.
Also, heute einigermaßen vernünftig kaufen, schauen, wie sich Markt und Technik entwickeln, und dann, nach dem Sommerloch und vor Weihnachten, verrückt werden.


----------



## Liber8 (6. Januar 2016)

stimmt, hab mal die gtx genommen, damit ich bis dahin fo4 und tw3 in besserer quali zuende zocken kann. thx


----------



## Liber8 (6. Januar 2016)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Um hier gerade mal einzuhaken: Ist über die Pascal-Reihe schon etwas konkretes bekannt, bis auf die paar Details aus dem November? Ist absehbar, in welchem Preisrahmen sich diese bewegen werden?




bisher nur diese vorstellung im vergleich zur titan x:

Die heute beliebtesten Videos: Nvidia Drive PX 2: Erste Pascal-GPUs auf der CES 2016 vorgestellt, Roccat Nyth: Modulare MMO-Maus im ungewöhnlichen Video vorgestellt und mehr


----------



## Liber8 (8. Januar 2016)

irgendwie läuft es nicht so geradeaus. heute ist zwar die neue karte angekommen, allerdings war das paket hinterm haus draussen abgestellt. ist aber nichts mit passiert. normalerweise müßte ich dafür ja unterschreiben...
beim auspacken fiel mir auf, das eins der siegel evtl schon einmal offen war, und die treiber cd sieht auch gebraucht aus, so als wäre sie schon mal grob benutzt worden.
ist das normal, das die treiberversion 344.48 darauf ist? heute noch? die ist doch vom 23.10.2014?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2016)

Liber8 schrieb:


> irgendwie läuft es nicht so geradeaus. heute ist zwar die neue karte angekommen, allerdings war das paket hinterm haus draussen abgestellt. ist aber nichts mit passiert. normalerweise müßte ich dafür ja unterschreiben...
> beim auspacken fiel mir auf, das eins der siegel evtl schon einmal offen war, und die treiber cd sieht auch gebraucht aus, so als wäre sie schon mal grob benutzt worden.
> ist das normal, das die treiberversion 344.48 darauf ist? heute noch? die ist doch vom 23.10.2014?


  Die CDs sind so gut wie nie neu, nicht mal ansatzweise. Da wird ja nicht erst ne CD gepresst kurz bevor die Karte in den verkauf kommt     aber es kann gut sein, dass die Karte ein Rücksender war, und wenn die ansonsten einwandfrei ist, wäre das sogar in Ordnung, auch wenn man dann kein gutes Gefühl dabei hat. Wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## Liber8 (8. Januar 2016)

Cyberport.de


----------



## Golgomaph (8. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube eine Ähnliche war auf meiner von Zotac auch .. aber ist ja nicht weiter schlimm solange er funktioniert. Denn Updaten musst du sowieso .. da NVidia fast wöchentlich neue Treiberupdates anbietet sind die CD´s sowieso nie up-to-date ^^


----------

